# Do you find this french music VERY depressing?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

This french music puts me into serious depression. I feel like crying listening to this


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I am a melancholic person and I find this music very depressing.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't get the words, so probably I'm missing something. The music seems slightly melancholic but no, I don't find it depressing. More a syrupy pop song with a heavy and overblown arrangement that I didn't like.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

That was one horrible song - irritating, not depressing.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

norman bates said:


> I don't get the words, so probably I'm missing something. The music seems slightly melancholic but no, I don't find it depressing. More a syrupy pop song with a heavy and overblown arrangement that I didn't like.


I dont know french either. But I still find it very depressing.

Lyrics is not important in music. Music depresses me. Her voice is part of the music as well since she sings for sure.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> That was one horrible song - irritating, not depressing.


That's one of the most depressing french songs of 1960s for me.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

You just do not understand French passion.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

İ


erki said:


> You just do not understand French passion.


Me?

I dont understand the lyrics but I am sure the aim of this music is to be dramatic because that's how it is made to sound, which is something that melancholic people want. So that's a good thing. I get depressed by this song of hers without understanding anything she says. It's how she says that matters most. Not what she says. If she says what she says in a happy way, it won't be depressing.

I want music to depress me so I stick to such music on purpose. I am melancholic and I seek melancholy in music.

I also listen to moonlight sonata 1st movement for the same reason. To get depressed as a melancholic person. I seek melancholy in music as I said. Classical or Non Classical. It doesnt matter.

If I cared about lyrics, I would listen to poem, not music.

Drama made more for humans than comedy.

Which movies had oscars? Comedy or Drama?

It is good music to me if it gets me DEPRESSED. Because I want to get depressed by music as I am melancholic.

I would also prefer to watch a drama movie, not comedy.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

This is also the saddest song of Françoise Hardy.

It is from 1968.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

atsizat said:


> Which movies had oscars? Comedy or Drama?


actually both for what I know, and actually Oscars often aren't about the quality of movies but more about their popularity, especially today, a lot of awarded movies weren't that great or even just bad (altough Parasite was a nice exception). Sort of Grammys for cinema. I mean, Slumdog millionaire won 8 Oscars and was a seriously mediocre movie.
And if I think of the most sad or depressing movies in my life (like Umberto D., Stroszek, Winter light, Salò, or the 120 Days of Sodom just to name a few) I doubt any of them has ever won a Oscar.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Jacques Dutronc- Il Est Cinq Heures, Paris S'éveille


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Les Poppys - Non Non Rien N'a Changé - 1971


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

atsizat said:


> İ
> 
> Me?
> 
> ...


Great thread idea, on the idea of "melancholy."

Yes, depression is an "old friend" that you can return to again and again. This is one of the essences of French art.

Here's a good one for you:











Here's another one, by Nick Drake, the "King of Depression."


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

norman bates said:


> The music seems slightly melancholic but no, I don't find it depressing. More a syrupy pop song with a heavy and overblown arrangement that I didn't like.


Whoever I made listen to this song around me, all said depressing.

My father said "stop listening to such depressing music" after I had him listen to it.

The part after 1:21 puts a knife into my heart. I find that part VERY, VERY depressing


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

FM is depressing in GENERAL...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

atsizat said:


> I dont know french either. But I still find it very depressing.
> 
> Lyrics is not important in music. Music depresses me. Her voice is part of the music as well since she sings for sure.


Vicky Carr recorded an English version of this back in the '60s. I think it was called The Way of Love. So it isn't so much depressing as it reminds me of being a kid and listening to what my parents had on the radio. It's kind of a nice memory.

As for the song itself, we've all gone through rejection, so it's an I've-been-there song. When we go through something bad, it's comforting to know that we're not the only ones. But it's not that convincing when you have a blonde French bombshell singing it, because she can snap her fingers and she'll have five more guys on her arm. To an average person, THAT's depressing.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

English versions of French Songs sound like sh**


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Hear the differences

French: 




English: 




French: 




English: 




French songs should stay in French.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

atsizat said:


> French songs should stay in French.


I agree with you there. There is a sense of ennui from a French performer that doesn't translate.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

atsizat said:


> This french music puts me into serious depression. I feel like crying listening to this


The song and arrangement are typically French. It's a fairly simple song that starts with a I -VII chord progression right off the top.

I enjoyed the video . . . the black and white, lo-def, old cars.

That young lady, Françoise Hardy, is now 76 years old.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Definitely not depressing.
If you are looking for this kind of stuff, here is one for you, as French 'n' depressing as you could ask:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

atsizat said:


> Whoever I made listen to this song around me, all said depressing.
> 
> My father said "stop listening to such depressing music" after I had him listen to it.
> 
> The part after 1:21 puts a knife into my heart. I find that part VERY, VERY depressing


I don't know a lot about french music but I know music that I think is really deeply sad and depressing (both classical and non classical) and that song doesn't give me that effect almost at all. I mean, I get that it's a melancholic tune but it doesn't get me in that deep and almost suicidal mood you seem to describe. But hey, that's just my personal impression.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

atsizat said:


> English versions of French Songs sound like sh**


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

norman bates said:


> I don't know a lot about french music but I know music that I think is really deeply sad and depressing (both classical and non classical) and that song doesn't give me that effect almost at all. I mean, I get that it's a melancholic tune but it doesn't get me in that deep and almost suicidal mood you seem to describe. But hey, that's just my personal impression.


Your opinion about this one? Not depressing?

Turkish Song from the year of 1993

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GG3tt0xYZZQ#searching


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

atsizat said:


> Your opinion about this one? Not depressing?
> 
> Turkish Song from the year of 1993
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GG3tt0xYZZQ#searching


to me not really, it's clearly a sad song and I don't dislike it but musically it's lyrical and a bit overly sentimental and melodramatic (again, I can't understand the lyrics) and I don't think that's the way to convey the feelings of depression. 
To make an example in a similar vein even a song like Alfonsina y el mar which is about a suicide is more a tearjerker than a song that expresses depression (I'm not saying that Alfonsina y el mar even tries to do that).
To me depressive music is different. Of course it can be also sad, but being melodramatic and emphatic doesn't work for me to convey depression that to me is more about apathy, alienation, monotony, being without energy and seeing no light. It's not a "pretty" mood if I can put it this way.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

few links of what I mean if you care

a classical one that is admittedly also a lyrical piece





some non classical examples


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

norman bates said:


> few links of what I mean if you care
> 
> a classical one that is admittedly also a lyrical piece
> 
> ...


Those are not depressing music pieces to me

Moonlight Sonata (1st movement), Adagio in G minor... such classical music pieces are depressing classical music pieces to me if I go classical. Those depress me.

I used to drink terribly by listening to classical music pieces such as Moonlight Sonata and Adagio in G minor. And I would get terribly depressed.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

atsizat said:


> Those are not depressing music pieces to me


and how you would define the mood of those examples?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Ennio Morricone has so depressing music pieces as well.

Those depress me:


























I would terribly drink listening to them.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Is depressed what it is? Isn't depression a really heartbreaking feeling with no solution? I thought the song was a bit boring with a very predictable melody. I would rather listen to Leonard Cohen's "Songs From A Room"


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

norman bates said:


> and how you would define the mood of those examples?


They don't make me feel sad.

If music makes me feel sad with the emotion, then it is depressing.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

atsizat said:


> They don't make me feel sad.


but sadness and depression aren't the same thing.
Feelings that can overlap, but still those are different things.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

norman bates said:


> but sadness and depression aren't the same thing.
> Feelings that can overlap, but still those are different things.


At times, it can give anger but sadness is part of depression.

A depressed person is a sad person.

Depression is sad and it can also give anger to the person. But that anger comes from sadness so that is how it can be related to depression.

So you find none of Ennio Morricone music pieces I shared depressing either, I take it.

For example, I threw my laptop, chair, table out of the window at the apartment with ANGER. That anger is related to depression, which comes from sadness.

And I was drunk. Yes.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

atsizat said:


> At times, it can give anger but sadness is part of depression.
> 
> A depressed person is a sad person.
> 
> Depression is sad and it can also give anger to the person.


https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/the-squeaky-wheel/201510/the-important-difference-between-sadness-and-depression


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I would rather be drunk and happy! I know it can change pretty fast...


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I would rather be drunk and happy! I know it can change pretty fast...


I took 21 antidepressant pills at once. My aim was not suicide because I am well aware that those pills are not lethal. I was using antidepreasan for a while but it was giving me no change in terms of feelings so I started increasing the dose day by day.

One day I took 21 pills at once (100 mg Selectra), wondering if it would ever give me any sorts of feeling at all, which was a far higher dose than I had used previous days.

I fell into sleep without remembering when I slept. That's all that happened.

When I woke up, I was on my bed but something was wrong. I had shoulder dislocation (right one) in my sleep because Thats the way I woke up on my bed. Then I called ambulance with pain. This happened like 15 days ago or a little more. Since then I cannot use my right arm.

My arm was looking like that a while ago


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









I never had any problem with stomach or anything but shoulder dislocation. That was the problem.

Edit:

They didn't wash my stomach in hospital because I had taken pills long hours before. They were already in my blood. The only reason I was in hospital was the pain of my right arm, which was because of the shoulder dislocation. I learnt why I was having all that pain in my right arm when I was in the hospital. The shoulder dislocation.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Danm! I really hope you have someone to speak with! Sorry to hear you have a serious problem. Alcohol is definitely not a good idea. Maybe you should be careful with being exposed to things that invoke heavy feelings. Sometimes I like to feel good with easy listening and easy reading. Something to take away heavy thoughts. Best wishes!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

atsizat said:


> I took 21 antidepressant pills at once. My aim was not suicide because I am well aware that those pills are not lethal. I was using antidepreasan for a while but it was giving me no change in terms of feeling so I started increasing the dose day by day.
> 
> One day I took 21 pills at once (100 mg Selectra), which was a far higher dose than I had used previous days.
> 
> ...


seriously you should be careful with those things and ask for advice to an expert.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

This topic is going into state of utter weirdness. One says it is depressing the other says it is not and now we have a picture of banded up dick(or what it is) to admire.
Sorry I should not have joined in this discussion ever.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

erki said:


> This topic is going into state of utter weirdness. One says it is depressing the other says it is not and now we have a picture of banded up dick(or what it is) to admire.
> Sorry I should not have joined in this discussion ever.


Let's get as depressed as possible.

Music compesed by Francis Lai


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

atsizat said:


> I took 21 antidepressant pills at once. My aim was not suicide because I am well aware that those pills are not lethal. I was using antidepreasan for a while but it was giving me no change in terms of feelings so I started increasing the dose day by day.
> 
> One day I took 21 pills at once (100 mg Selectra), wondering if it would ever give me any sorts of feeling at all, which was a far higher dose than I had used previous days.
> 
> ...


How long did u sleep?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Flamme said:


> How long did u sleep?


Something like a few hours but I had taken pills long before. It took so long for them to have effect. I was awake with no effect at all for very long time before I actually fell into sleep.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I tried 2 listen and I was like I DONT WANNA DIEEE, quit after a minute.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

You're lucky you don't have a withered arm! Enough of this drama! Let's get back to good, healthy, normal depression!

Samuel Barber's Adagio for Strings is a good one. I think the French associate this with "romance gone wrong" or "unrequited love." Barber was gay, and his partner & him were going to buy a house, then the partner backed out, and got married to a woman. That's what I think it's about.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

erki said:


> This topic is going into state of utter weirdness. One says it is depressing the other says it is not and now we have a picture of banded up dick(or what it is) to admire.
> Sorry I should not have joined in this discussion ever.


Ha haaa! LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Can't say I found the song depressing. I can't get past those corny strings and backup vocals. But if you're looking to feel melancholic, then whatever works. It seems to me you're provoking yourself, Atsizat. I know a couple of people like that. Once something goes wrong, a red light in traffic you were not expecting (or dreading to expect) and one can go haywire. I don't know you, but I suspect you're mind is not strong enough. This is not the first thread you started as some form of self-expression. I don't think I'm doing any harm here, so I'm challenging you to stop nurturing those emotions so much, and strengthen up your will. Medication can only go so far. You have to be in charge of where your life is heading. Life can suck, but it can also be good at times. I've been through it myself.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> Ha haaa! LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


It certainly went down the rabbit hole...


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Why? It is a picture of an arm, not something else.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Phil loves classical said:


> Can't say I found the song depressing. I can't get past those corny strings and backup vocals. But if you're looking to feel melancholic, then whatever works. It seems to me you're provoking yourself, Atsizat. I know a couple of people like that. Once something goes wrong, a red light in traffic you were not expecting (or dreading to expect) and one can go haywire. I don't know you, but I suspect you're mind is not strong enough. This is not the first thread you started as some form of self-expression. I don't think I'm doing any harm here, so I'm challenging you to stop nurturing those emotions so much, and strengthen up your will. Medication can only go so far. You have to be in charge of where your life is heading. Life can suck, but it can also be good at times. I've been through it myself.


Interesting. I find the song very depressing. It is a suicidal song to me.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

atsizat said:


> Interesting. I find the song very depressing. It is a suicidal song to me.


The first part I can get. How did you get it is a suicidal song? I gather not from the lyrics.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Phil loves classical said:


> The first part I can get. How did you get it is a suicidal song? I gather not from the lyrics.


I dont know French. The song is sung in a very depressing way. So is the music played in the back.

I have no idea about lyrics. That's music, not poem. I dont need to understand the lyrics of the music to get depressed. Its melody depresses me like hell. That is it.

And I wont get depressed by the the lyrics of a song but by its melody. I am listening to music, not poem.

This is why music is international. You dont need to understand its language. Thats called MUSIC.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

A singer can even say stupid words in the song. If he or she sings those words in a melancholic way along with the melancholic music played in the back, the song is melancholic, regardless of the meaning of the lyrics.

Moonlight Sonata (1st movement) or Adagio in G minor have no lyrics but they put me into suicidal mode when I am listening to them.

Point taken?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

atsizat said:


> A singer can even say stupid words in the song. If he or she sings those words in a melancholic way along with the melancholic music played in the back, the song is melancholic, regardless of the meaning of the lyrics.
> 
> Moonlight Sonata (1st movement) or Adagio in G minor have no lyrics but they put me into suicidal mode when I am listening to them.
> 
> Point taken?


Ok, so it sounds depressing to you, I get that part. But what's with the suicide part; an expression, a feeling? Or it makes you contemplate on something in your own situation? I'm not trying to provoke you. You seem to want to express something in your posts and threads.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Phil loves classical said:


> Ok, so it sounds depressing to you, I get that part. But what's with the suicide part; an expression, a feeling? Or it makes you contemplate on something in your own situation? I'm not trying to provoke you. You seem to want to express something in your posts and threads.


Too much emotion, melancholy.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Anything behind the melancholy that makes you upset? Might as well spill it, since you did part-way already.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Phil loves classical said:


> Anything behind the melancholy that makes you upset? Might as well spill it, since you did part-way already.


What does spilling something mean?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

2 b honest I avoid 2 depressing music or 2 be precise musick and songs which offer no way out...There is depressing musick that offers some hope and that is even most classical requiems so I can stomach that


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

atsizat said:


> What does spilling something mean?


Tell. Instead of ranting and saying what is the point of living in some other thread, and showing us that picture of your bruised arm, etc. What is it your trying to tell? Is there a background story, or just the feeling of being sad the end-all or ultimate goal?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Phil loves classical said:


> Tell. Instead of ranting and saying what is the point of living in some other thread, and showing us that picture of your bruised arm, etc. What is it your trying to tell? Is there a background story, or just the feeling of being sad the end-all or ultimate goal?


I dont know why one would make a big deal out of a picture of an arm.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

U cannot expect that this 4um will help u with ur depression...Or, it can help but it cannot solve u, its on u 2 struggle with it...I am in a very dark place 4 months but I fight with everything I got, whether its musick, cycling, reading, work-out...I can hang my gloves but I wanna live and survive...That will b the best revenge 2 my detractors!!!


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Man, I love Françoise Hardy. Never heard this song, but it's great. Quite melancholic. Wouldn't call it depressing. Music like this makes me thankful for life.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

flamencosketches said:


> Man, I love Françoise Hardy. Never heard this song, but it's great. Quite melancholic. Wouldn't call it depressing. Music like this makes me thankful for life.


I am a depressed person. And melancholic music makes me feel even sadder.

Especially when I am drunk, I'll be worse.

But I dont have the balls to commit suicide. I wanna pass away but I am too pu*** to commit suicide.

Things like jumping from height looks so very painful to die. Think about that all of your bones are broken and you'll be alive for sometime. Think about the pain until the moment you pass away. Terrible. No?

I had shoulder dislocation and it was terrible pain.

I cannot imagine the pain when all your bones are broken. Thats no pain to bear.

I am also agnostic. I dont know if God exists or not. If it does, it's gonna punish me. But does it exist? I dont know. Maybe it does. Maybe it doesn't.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

atsizat said:


> I am a depressed person. And melancholic music makes me feel even sadder.
> 
> Especially when I am drunk, I'll be worse.
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to be insulting (even though it may sound like it), but maybe try stepping outside of yourself some more, and you can feel other's joy and wonder and it could help with yourself? Interesting thing is that was the theme behind Tchaikovsky's 4th symphony, who was also a manic depressive.

Personally I find some bittersweet sadness kind of nice. It's not good to linger too much (and no need in what you can't do anything about). What got to me before was when I recalled some crazy atrocities my Dad shared with me, even just outside my immediate family. Also losing loved ones. But the living are on a different path. It sounds to me you're kind of stuck somewhere in between.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I also find this movie them way too depressing. It makes me wanna cry.

Rosemery's Baby (1968)

The soundtrack too depressing.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

atsizat said:


> I also find this movie them way too depressing. It makes me wanna cry.
> 
> Rosemery's Baby (1968)
> 
> The soundtrack too depressing.


I don't recall this is a being a French movie


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> I don't recall this is a being a French movie


It is not. It is a movie theme, which is also depressing to me.


----------

